# ACS processing submitted in October 2017



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi All,

I am creating this group to find out the status of the ACS submission process for all of us who have submitted in the month of October 2017

Discuss and share our experience in this thread.

I have submitted mine on 19th October with 2 Education and 5 episode of work experience and its showing the status as with assessor from since last week. :fingerscrossed:

Good luck eveyone


----------



## jpatel (Apr 23, 2016)

Hello, 

I submitted mine on 23rd still says with assessor.


----------



## rahuljain285 (Sep 8, 2017)

I have submitted mine on 10th October... Moved to Assessor on 23rd Oct.and still with the assessor.


----------



## RajaG (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi,

I have submitted my ACS on 25th Oct.
Current Status: "With Assessor" from 31st Oct.


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

Submitted Oct 13
With CO Oct 16
With Assessor Oct 17


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I believe its going to take good 6 weeks as per the trend now a days.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dudeindia (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi

I submitted on Saturday, 21st October, 2017, effectively making it with them on 23rd Oct. The same day it changed to CO and then with assessor. Since then, there has been no update on the status. Eilling to wait 6 weeks before initiating any communication with them over email.


----------



## ramanan42 (Feb 6, 2017)

rahuljain285 said:


> I have submitted mine on 10th October... Moved to Assessor on 23rd Oct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone please help on my query 
I am planning to get my wife's skills assessed for ICT BA analyst.
She did bachelor's with most of it with ICT technical subjects and two management subjects
And she did MBA with 2 technical ict papers and more management subjects .
Should I go with both ? Or just bachelors alone.. she has just 2 years 10 months experience . 
Her qualifications should be assessed as ICT major.. or else I can't claim partners points.


----------



## harshabulusu (Nov 12, 2017)

Submitted on 6th Oct, moved to 'With assessor' on same day. Still waiting for results.


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

harshabulusu said:


> Submitted on 6th Oct, moved to 'With assessor' on same day. Still waiting for results.




I am sure you will get it within this week.
Good luck


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

ramanan42 said:


> Anyone please help on my query
> I am planning to get my wife's skills assessed for ICT BA analyst.
> She did bachelor's with most of it with ICT technical subjects and two management subjects
> And she did MBA with 2 technical ict papers and more management subjects .
> ...




With MBA, she won’t get the ICT major assessment as you have mentioned.
Not an expert on this matter but this is what they have mentioned in the documents.


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

harshabulusu said:


> Submitted on 6th Oct, moved to 'With assessor' on same day. Still waiting for results.


Good luck to you!


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

kahn1 said:


> With MBA, she won’t get the ICT major assessment as you have mentioned.
> Not an expert on this matter but this is what they have mentioned in the documents.
> 
> 
> ...



You can check the guide to see if she has taken the needed ICT subjects: 

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/ANZSCO Code Information - 2017 V4.pdf


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Even my gf has applied 21st of September and still with assessor since 26th of Sep. It has been 7 weeks gone by and 8th commenced.


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Even my gf has applied 21st of September and still with assessor since 26th of Sep. It has been 7 weeks gone by and 8th commenced.




Thats way too long my friend.
You should send an email to them and ask about your results.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

kahn1 said:


> Thats way too long my friend.
> You should send an email to them and ask about your results.


Can I do that or should I wait for this week?


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Can I do that or should I wait for this week?




After this much wait, a polite email asking the status wouldn’t harm.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

kahn1 said:


> After this much wait, a polite email asking the status wouldn’t harm.


I have just emailed them, let's see their response.

Thanks for this suggestion.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

kahn1 said:


> After this much wait, a polite email asking the status wouldn’t harm.


Thank you Khan ..she got just now her skill assessment positive and it is major in computing

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## meblackhawk (Oct 10, 2017)

have submitted on 9th Oct, currently with assessor.


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Same here , submitted on oct 23rd still with acessor . 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## arunhero (Nov 6, 2017)

Hello All,

I have created mine on 18-Oct-2017 and the status says with assessor.


----------



## ramanan42 (Feb 6, 2017)

dashboard89 said:


> kahn1 said:
> 
> 
> > With MBA, she won?t get the ICT major assessment as you have mentioned.
> ...


thank u for the response
S he did bachelor's in IT and her units matches with acs courses. Im planning to list the course code and list of units it covered .it matches with almost all ICT BA units..will.that work ?


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

arunhero said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have created mine on 18-Oct-2017 and the status says with assessor.


May be it will come around last week of this month. Keep us posted once you recived

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## meblackhawk (Oct 10, 2017)

I guess current processing duration is around 40days.. anybody got the assessment result applied in Oct?


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Thank you Khan ..she got just now her skill assessment positive and it is major in computing
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk




Congrats.. glad to hear.
Good luck for your next step.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

kahn1 said:


> Congrats.. glad to hear.
> Good luck for your next step.


Thanks

I want to ask one more thing, I forgot details i filled up in acs about finishing education and I fill up different one. Does it matter? And ceritificates dont have any finishing dates but months.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I want to ask one more thing, I forgot details i filled up in acs about finishing education and I fill up different one. Does it matter? And ceritificates dont have any finishing dates but months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk




You should have filled up what is mentioned in your experience and education documents, right?
Just make sure you fill the same dates ofcourse but as far as dates are concerned, you are good to go with month and year. HTH

Cheers


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

kahn1 said:


> You should have filled up what is mentioned in your experience and education documents, right?
> Just make sure you fill the same dates ofcourse but as far as dates are concerned, you are good to go with month and year. HTH
> 
> Cheers


Yeah all dates mentioned as on documents. Yes because I was not aware of any dates could be seen on docs but months and year are accurate.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

Submitted on 25 October and status is still with accessor.... May be I would get by EOM or first week next month... Looking at current trend....


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Have anyone of you guys contacted by CO or assessor regarding missing documents to upload/email? Whoever submitted in October.

For me, No.


----------



## dudeindia (Oct 25, 2017)

Guys, does anyone know when do the ACS' Christmas and New Year holidays start this year? Last year it was a two week holiday for them, starting a week before Christmas. If we don't get results by then, it's sure to get delayed by two more weeks!


----------



## dudeindia (Oct 25, 2017)

kahn1 said:


> Have anyone of you guys contacted by CO or assessor regarding missing documents to upload/email? Whoever submitted in October.
> 
> For me, No.


Not me either


----------



## rahuljain285 (Sep 8, 2017)

Can you please let me know the mail id on which we can contact them and what should we write in that mail.... One of my friend has submitted the application on 26th September but assessment is still awaited


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

rahuljain285 said:


> Can you please let me know the mail id on which we can contact them and what should we write in that mail.... One of my friend has submitted the application on 26th September but assessment is still awaited




That’s already around 48-49 days mate, 
not good for us also who submitted in October.

@mandy2137 can provide the email id.

Good luck and I hope it’s worth the wait.


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

dudeindia said:


> Guys, does anyone know when do the ACS' Christmas and New Year holidays start this year? Last year it was a two week holiday for them, starting a week before Christmas. If we don't get results by then, it's sure to get delayed by two more weeks!




You are right dudeindia but hopefully we October guys would get the result before that.


----------



## nitesh.nitai029 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I am new member to this community. And I have submitted mine on 15th October and still with the assessor. 

Hoping we should receive positive news by end of this month.

All the best guys!!!


----------



## rahuljain285 (Sep 8, 2017)

kahn1 said:


> That’s already around 48-49 days mate,
> not good for us also who submitted in October.
> 
> @mandy2137 can provide the email id.
> ...



He has got the positive assessment today.... I hope all the September applications are done...and we will get the assessments now.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

rahuljain285 said:


> He has got the positive assessment today.... I hope all the September applications are done...and we will get the assessments now.. :fingerscrossed:




Great, congrats


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

rahuljain285 said:


> He has got the positive assessment today.... I hope all the September applications are done...and we will get the assessments now.. :fingerscrossed:


Hi, 

email id can be found in your own email id they sent after your application submission. They are quick in responding queries. I mailed them and after an hour they sent assessment letter. Even responded email.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## rahuljain285 (Sep 8, 2017)

harshabulusu said:


> Submitted on 6th Oct, moved to 'With assessor' on same day. Still waiting for results.



Have you got the assessment?


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

Applied 8th October for software engineer...still waiting


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

mancmike said:


> Applied 8th October for software engineer...still waiting


I believe acs is releasing report on every monday . May be next monday you will get. Hope for the best

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ibk (Nov 15, 2017)

*ACS Assessment Nov 2017*

Hello,

Am about to submit my ACS Assessment for Database Administrator role; will someone be kind enough to explain what may likely occur.
Maximum score I can get for Victoria nomination is 60.

Do I stand a chance of getting a state nomination with 60 points and how long is it likely to take?

Age: 25
IELTS: 10
Education: 15
Victoria: 5
Work: possibly 5

I have a overall 5 years work experience ; 3 years work after a 4 year diploma (HND in Computer Science) and 2 years till date after BSc-IT and MSc in Business Analysis.

I intend to apply as a database Administrator.

Look forward to hearing what I may be encountering as results of the assessment.


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

ibk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Am about to submit my ACS Assessment for Database Administrator role; will someone be kind enough to explain what may likely occur.
> Maximum score I can get for Victoria nomination is 60.
> ...


i'm not experienced enough to give a firm answer but judging by other threads looks quite slim, however state nom seems to be a bit of a lottery...

getting an extra 10 points for English would be the best option...im still amazed how many points you can get for English...definitely the best way to boost chances....


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

Hey Have u got the result. I have also submitted on October


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

Have u got the Result?





kahn1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am creating this group to find out the status of the ACS submission process for all of us who have submitted in the month of October 2017
> 
> ...


----------



## nitesh.nitai029 (Nov 15, 2017)

Is anybody from October got the result?


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

ankititp said:


> Have u got the Result?




Still waiting.....


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

Response today from ACS requesting further documentation - letter from supervisor stating PhD ICT content split (e.g. 60% ICT, 20% math)

I would have expected something like this to have been picked up by the Case Officer at start...VERY frustrating how long this process takes...now have to get letter from University and upload which will delay by another week or so


----------



## dudeindia (Oct 25, 2017)

mancmike said:


> Response today from ACS requesting further documentation - letter from supervisor stating PhD ICT content split (e.g. 60% ICT, 20% math)
> 
> I would have expected something like this to have been picked up by the Case Officer at start...VERY frustrating how long this process takes...now have to get letter from University and upload which will delay by another week or so


And when did you actually submit your application to ACS?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

HI All,

Not to discourage anyone, but as ACS says in their website to allow 6-8 weeks for processing the application. I would recommend wait for atleast 6 weeks before contacting them.

I understand you are excited and concerned both at the same time, but there are instances when ACS responded to few people in a week and for some in couple of months. There are lot of factors which they do not advertise. (I am not taking any stand for them here)

Overall to get through the PR a lot of patience is required and its times like these where our patience is tested regularly.

Once again best wishes to all.


----------



## ibk (Nov 15, 2017)

mancmike said:


> i'm not experienced enough to give a firm answer but judging by other threads looks quite slim, however state nom seems to be a bit of a lottery...
> 
> getting an extra 10 points for English would be the best option...im still amazed how many points you can get for English...definitely the best way to boost chances....


Thanks so much.


----------



## ibk (Nov 15, 2017)

Hello Again,

Planning to submit my ACS assessment next week.
below is my employment reference record, any suggestions on what to add or remove PLEASE...

She performed the following duties:
1.	Systems Administrator:
•	Answered and resolved helpdesk requests.
•	Managed Infrastructure: including firewalls, databases, software protection software and malware.
•	Managed configuration and operation of client-based computer operating systems within the ICT department of the State House.
•	Implemented windows XP and 7 to provide application support and configure active directory system for network use.
•	Installed, configured and monitored Operating System.
•	Trained non-ICT staff on the use of OS and Microsoft applications.

2.	SQL Database Administrator:
•	Developed data models, designed tables, queries and provided support on database development using MySQL and Oracle.
•	System Testing and identifying bugs.
•	Wrote queries for front-end web and desktop applications.
•	Worked with application developers to create optimal queries.
•	Programming views, stored procedures and functions.
•	Generating reports by query.


3.	Database Administrator:
•	Installation and configuration of Oracle 10g and 11g on Linux and Windows
•	Monitoring and optimizing the performance of the database.
• Managing and monitoring data replication 
•	Back up, recovery and restoring Databases
•	Handling database errors
•	Creating users and granting privileges
•	Creating roles and assigning roles to users
•	Support for database issues during unofficial hours.
•	Documented standard procedure process for colleagues.

Environment: Oracle 10g & 11g. 









Age: 25
IELTS: 10
Education: 15
Victoria: 5
Work: possibly 5


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> Thank you Khan ..she got just now her skill assessment positive and it is major in computing
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Hi Mandy, can you let me know if her reference got a call from ACS regarding her employment???


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Any one got report

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

I applied on oct 23

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dudeindia (Oct 25, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> I applied on oct 23
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Both of us are on same boat buddy. I too applied on the same date. No response yet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi All,

Its same here also. I believe it might come by next week, as it usually takes four weeks .


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Lets hope for the best

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrina006 (Jan 10, 2015)

harshabulusu said:


> Submitted on 6th Oct, moved to 'With assessor' on same day. Still waiting for results.


Did you received your report yet? i am still awaiting


----------



## arunhero (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi,
Did anyone got assessment results today.

Thanks


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

arunhero said:


> Hi,
> Did anyone got assessment results today.
> 
> Thanks


 Nope did you got that . I have appied on oct23

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rahuljain285 (Sep 8, 2017)

arunhero said:


> Hi,
> Did anyone got assessment results today.
> 
> Thanks



Nope....applied on 10th Oct still no response.


----------



## harshabulusu (Nov 12, 2017)

sabrina006 said:


> Did you received your report yet? i am still awaiting


Still waiting. Today is start of week 7


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

rahuljain285 said:


> Nope....applied on 10th Oct still no response.


May be today you will get the report

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nitesh.nitai029 (Nov 15, 2017)

Mine not yet....... Applied on Oct 15th.. 

But may be people who applied during 1st week of Oct may get result today.. All the best guys!!!!


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

nitesh.nitai029 said:


> Mine not yet....... Applied on Oct 15th..
> 
> But may be people who applied during 1st week of Oct may get result today.. All the best guys!!!!


Applied Oct 13, still waiting. entering 6th week


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

Applied on 20th Oct..waiting


----------



## jkoshy (Nov 16, 2017)

I applied on 4th Oct 2017 and my friend applied on 12th Oct 2017 ... Status still shows with Assessor ... fingers crossed .....waiting ...


----------



## meblackhawk (Oct 10, 2017)

jkoshy said:


> I applied on 4th Oct 2017 and my friend applied on 12th Oct 2017 ... Status still shows with Assessor ... fingers crossed .....waiting ...


I have applied on 8th Oct and expecting the result today. Seems might need wait longer as you didn't get the result till now.:fingerscrossed: Was expecting 40 days for processing, but now they taking more time. Pls update once you get your result.


----------



## jkoshy (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi

I am not an expert in this ... but I have also applied for ACS in the same role ... As far as my research understanding ...I think you should apply with RPL application as your degree is non IT....

They cut the total years experience if your degree is non IT .... The deduction of years of total experience is as follow .... 

* if degree is ICT major - 2 years experience is deducted (Normal Application can be placed)
* if degree is ICT minor - 4 years experience is deducted (Normal Application can be placed)
* if you have a non ICT degree - 6 years experience is deducted (RPL application should be placed)

I have a BSC Honors in Computing ... Even i am waiting to see if they treat it as a ICT major or Minor ....I think in your scenario 6 years of total experience will be deducted ...

Regarding your job role ... if the roles you do matches 80 percent to the roles mentioned in Anzsco website ...i think you should be fine ...

Good luck to you ... God bless


----------



## jkoshy (Nov 16, 2017)

bhaskarkumar said:


> Hello friends ..
> 
> I am planning to initiate ACS assessment for 261111 - ICT Business analyst but have below questions anyone here can able to help/clarify?
> 
> ...


Hi

I am not an expert in this ... but I have also applied for ACS in the same role ... As far as my research understanding ...I think you should apply with RPL application as your degree is non IT....

They cut the total years experience if your degree is non IT .... The deduction of years of total experience is as follow .... 

* if degree is ICT major - 2 years experience is deducted (Normal Application can be placed)
* if degree is ICT minor - 4 years experience is deducted (Normal Application can be placed)
* if you have a non ICT degree - 6 years experience is deducted (RPL application should be placed)

I have a BSC Honors in Computing ... Even i am waiting to see if they treat it as a ICT major or Minor ....I think in your scenario 6 years of total experience will be deducted ...

Regarding your job role ... if the roles you do matches 80 percent to the roles mentioned in Anzsco website ...i think you should be fine ...

Good luck to you ... God bless


----------



## jkoshy (Nov 16, 2017)

meblackhawk said:


> I have applied on 8th Oct and expecting the result today. Seems might need wait longer as you didn't get the result till now.:fingerscrossed: Was expecting 40 days for processing, but now they taking more time. Pls update once you get your result.


They are taking more than 40 days ... I have come across post on people getting results after 55 days too .... No other option than wait ...good luck


----------



## dudeindia (Oct 25, 2017)

*Long Wait Ahead*



jkoshy said:


> They are taking more than 40 days ... I have come across post on people getting results after 55 days too .... No other option than wait ...good luck


That means people who applied in mid / last week of October may well slip off getting results in January. As there would be Christma / New Year leaves of at least two weeks in ACS. Anticipate long wait!


----------



## jkoshy (Nov 16, 2017)

dudeindia said:


> That means people who applied in mid / last week of October may well slip off getting results in January. As there would be Christma / New Year leaves of at least two weeks in ACS. Anticipate long wait!


Yes ....Christmas holidays starts from Dec 16th ... I think people who applied on the 3rd week and 4th week of October 2017 will only get their results in Jan 2018. The first and second week will hopefully pass through before the second week of December 2017.


----------



## rahuljain285 (Sep 8, 2017)

meblackhawk said:


> I have applied on 8th Oct and expecting the result today. Seems might need wait longer as you didn't get the result till now.:fingerscrossed: Was expecting 40 days for processing, but now they taking more time. Pls update once you get your result.


It seems nobody got assessment today...


----------



## nitesh.nitai029 (Nov 15, 2017)

Is ACS going to release results on every monday? Did they mentioned anywhere? 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/skills-assessment-tracker

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Check this url for more updates

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nitesh.nitai029 (Nov 15, 2017)

My brother applied in the august last week. He got positive on 18th of oct which is on wednesday...

So guys we may get result this week!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jkoshy (Nov 16, 2017)

nitesh.nitai029 said:


> Is ACS going to release results on every monday? Did they mentioned anywhere?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I don't think so ....they can release it on any of their working days ...


----------



## arunhero (Nov 6, 2017)

I have appliad on 18-Oct still waiting .


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi,

Please follow this link to check how ACS does the assessment and its criteria. Don't get confused.

""acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary%20of%20Criteria%20-%202017.pdf ""


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

bhaskarkumar said:


> Hello friends ..
> 
> I am planning to initiate ACS assessment for 261111 - ICT Business analyst but have below questions anyone here can able to help/clarify?
> 
> ...



Hi Bhaskar,

check this link "".acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary%20of%20Criteria%20-%202017.pdf "" . They have mentioned how they calculate the experience and qualification .

Regards,
Vinayge


----------



## Kieran0911 (Oct 5, 2017)

applied on 03-0ct, still waiting...


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Yeah me too appiled on oct 23 . Still waiting

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rahuljain285 (Sep 8, 2017)

Kieran0911 said:


> applied on 03-0ct, still waiting...


You can write to them as ask for the status. Its around 47-48 days for you.


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

rahuljain285 said:


> You can write to them as ask for the status. Its around 47-48 days for you.


Yeah that right its almost 7 weeks right . You should mail them.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieran0911 (Oct 5, 2017)

rahuljain285 said:


> You can write to them as ask for the status. Its around 47-48 days for you.


yes, I send them an email...kind of nervous about the process


----------



## Kieran0911 (Oct 5, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Yeah that right its almost 7 weeks right . You should mail them.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


just sent them an email, thank you! :boom:


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Kieran0911 said:


> yes, I send them an email...kind of nervous about the process


Ok cool. Lets hope for the best

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Advik25 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Acs*

Did anyone got ACS result today..Its been more than 6 weeks since I have applied..


----------



## vgpsingh_1985 (Jun 4, 2017)

Got ACS positive result few mins back...Submitted on 13/10 under 261313 (Software Engineer)


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

vgpsingh_1985 said:


> Got ACS positive result few mins back...Submitted on 13/10 under 261313 (Software Engineer)


Congrats broo 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nitesh.nitai029 (Nov 15, 2017)

vgpsingh_1985 said:


> Got ACS positive result few mins back...Submitted on 13/10 under 261313 (Software Engineer)


Hearty Congratulations!!!!


----------



## nitesh.nitai029 (Nov 15, 2017)

Guys.. Please check the status today and post here if anyone got the result...

Anyways my one is still pending.. Applied on Oct 15..


----------



## Advik25 (Nov 21, 2017)

I have applied for acson 9th oct but still waiting.... Any update how much is the ACS timeline these days...


----------



## Advik25 (Nov 21, 2017)

nitesh.nitai029 said:


> Hearty Congratulations!!!!


Congratulations


----------



## Kieran0911 (Oct 5, 2017)

vgpsingh_1985 said:


> Got ACS positive result few mins back...Submitted on 13/10 under 261313 (Software Engineer)


congratulations!


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

vgpsingh_1985 said:


> Got ACS positive result few mins back...Submitted on 13/10 under 261313 (Software Engineer)


congrats! 

how many qualification and employment episodes did you submit?


----------



## vgpsingh_1985 (Jun 4, 2017)

dashboard89 said:


> vgpsingh_1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Got ACS positive result few mins back...Submitted on 13/10 under 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ...


One each ... Bachelors in Information Technology...8+ years exp in same firm as Software Engineer...


----------



## Kieran0911 (Oct 5, 2017)

finally, get the result today, positive! too long to wait


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Kieran0911 said:


> finally, get the result today, positive! too long to wait




Congrats,
When did you submit?


----------



## Kieran0911 (Oct 5, 2017)

kahn1 said:


> congrats,
> when did you submit?


03 oct


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Kieran0911 said:


> finally, get the result today, positive! too long to wait


Congrats

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jkoshy (Nov 16, 2017)

I applied on 4th Oct ... Send them a mail yesterday ...They responded saying the application is in its final stages and will be finalized sometime this week ... waiting ...


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

jkoshy said:


> I applied on 4th Oct ... Send them a mail yesterday ...They responded saying the application is in its final stages and will be finalized sometime this week ... waiting ...


Pls send contact email address . I dont have it .

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rahuljain285 (Sep 8, 2017)

jkoshy said:


> I applied on 4th Oct ... Send them a mail yesterday ...They responded saying the application is in its final stages and will be finalized sometime this week ... waiting ...


I have applied on 10th Oct and moved to assessor on 23rd Oct.. should i mail them asking status or should i wait?


----------



## meblackhawk (Oct 10, 2017)

Have applied 8th Oct, got +ve assessment just now.


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

meblackhawk said:


> Have applied 8th Oct, got +ve assessment just now.


congrats!


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

meblackhawk said:


> Have applied 8th Oct, got +ve assessment just now.


Congrats bro 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jkoshy (Nov 16, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Pls send contact email address . I dont have it .
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


It is there in the email they send you in the beginning ....it has your application number too ... I suggest wait will your 7 weeks before mailing them ...


----------



## kishore2036 (Nov 15, 2017)

I applied on October 17th and still waiting.



ACS - Applied on 20171017
ACS - Waiting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkoshy (Nov 16, 2017)

rahuljain285 said:


> I have applied on 10th Oct and moved to assessor on 23rd Oct.. should i mail them asking status or should i wait?


I suggest wait till next week mid and then mail them ...


----------



## jkoshy (Nov 16, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Congrats bro
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## nitesh.nitai029 (Nov 15, 2017)

meblackhawk said:


> Have applied 8th Oct, got +ve assessment just now.


Congrats bro!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

kishore2036 said:


> I applied on October 17th and still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mee appiled on 23 oct . Keep us posted once done

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kishore2036 (Nov 15, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Mee appiled on 23 oct . Keep us posted once done
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk




Sure mate!



ACS - Applied for 262112 on 20171017
ACS - Results waiting 🤯

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

meblackhawk said:


> Have applied 8th Oct, got +ve assessment just now.




Congrats


----------



## Kieran0911 (Oct 5, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Thank you very much!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## meblackhawk (Oct 10, 2017)

thank you all, was happy that I got +ve result today. Same time, my total points are at 65 for 1313. Four years of my experience got deducted as my education background is ECE. With 65 points I don't see any possibility of getting invitation for this year quota. Have to try for 79+ in PTE :|


----------



## dudeindia (Oct 25, 2017)

meblackhawk said:


> thank you all, was happy that I got +ve result today. Same time, my total points are at 65 for 1313. Four years of my experience got deducted as my education background is ECE. With 65 points I don't see any possibility of getting invitation for this year quota. Have to try for 79+ in PTE :|


Congratulations. When did you apply? And how many episodes were there for evaluation?


----------



## meblackhawk (Oct 10, 2017)

dudeindia said:


> Congratulations. When did you apply? And how many episodes were there for evaluation?


Have applied on 8th Oct with 3 episodes.


----------



## idreamofozland (Sep 25, 2017)

I have applied on 15th October and it is still in stage 4 - with assessor. None of my references have received any validation request from acs yet. Those who got their results, were your references contacted. I have taken the RPL route and waiting.


----------



## idreamofozland (Sep 25, 2017)

kahn1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am creating this group to find out the status of the ACS submission process for all of us who have submitted in the month of October 2017
> 
> ...


Have you received your results yet?


----------



## kishore2036 (Nov 15, 2017)

idreamofozland said:


> I have applied on 15th October and it is still in stage 4 - with assessor. None of my references have received any validation request from acs yet. Those who got their results, were your references contacted. I have taken the RPL route and waiting.




What does stage 4 mean and how to find out which is mine?




ACS - Applied for 262112 on 20171017
ACS - Results waiting

Age 30 | Edu 15 | Spouse 5 | Eng 0 | Exp 0


----------



## idreamofozland (Sep 25, 2017)

kishore2036 said:


> What does stage 4 mean and how to find out which is mine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stage 4 is 'with assessor'


----------



## g.kaushik03 (Nov 22, 2017)

*Acs*

Hello Guys, 

I am new to the forum. I applied for ACS skill evaluation on 16th October'17 and till now it's showing "with Assessor". Any clue how long it will take( I am aware with the standard statement of 6-8 weeks).

Has anyone received the result so far ?

Also, at what stage they inform if they require any additional document ?

Kindly revert!!


----------



## jax123 (Nov 20, 2017)

To all in this group, now a days looks like ACS is taking lot of time even if you get JP done from Australia. My partner's ACS was submitted on 28th Sept and got result on 17th Nov.

It took almost 7 weeks to arrive, earlier this year when I applied for ACS, I received it in 2 weeks time. Looks like they are being queued up with lot of assessments.


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

idreamofozland said:


> Have you received your results yet?




Not yet... still waiting


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

vgpsingh_1985 said:


> Got ACS positive result few mins back...Submitted on 13/10 under 261313 (Software Engineer)


How many years did they deduct?


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Yesterday i send mail to them seeking the status . Now i got there response , they need 6 to 8 week to process. Oops

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rza29 (Nov 23, 2017)

2nd of Oct submitted..no news till date...hopefully by next week


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

You should mail them . Seek for reponse . Now its more than 8 weeks right . 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## vgpsingh_1985 (Jun 4, 2017)

combatant said:


> How many years did they deduct?


None


----------



## rahuljain285 (Sep 8, 2017)

Have applied 10th Oct, got +ve assessment just now.


----------



## zaygliu (Aug 22, 2017)

2613, applied on 13 Oct, received positive assessment just now


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

zaygliu said:


> 2613, applied on 13 Oct, received positive assessment just now


congrats bro! 

how many episodes did you submit?


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

zaygliu said:


> 2613, applied on 13 Oct, received positive assessment just now


How many years did they deduct?


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

combatant said:


> How many years did they deduct?





vgpsingh_1985 said:


> None


how were you able to get no deductions?


----------



## Venkatpro16 (Jul 12, 2017)

*Waiting for ACS result*

Applied ACS for 2613 on 12th Oct'17, and still waiting for an update. Has anyone received the assessment submitted on the same date range.?


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Venkatpro16 said:


> Applied ACS for 2613 on 12th Oct'17, and still waiting for an update. Has anyone received the assessment submitted on the same date range.?


Check above threads. 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## minaando (Sep 8, 2016)

Venkatpro16 said:


> Applied ACS for 2613 on 12th Oct'17, and still waiting for an update. Has anyone received the assessment submitted on the same date range.?


Summited on 10th October, received result yesterday.


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Congrats broo . 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Congrats to all of you who received positive results.

Submit on 19 October and still waiting


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

kahn1 said:


> Congrats to all of you who received positive results.
> 
> Submit on 19 October and still waiting


May next week willl give us the report

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## vgpsingh_1985 (Jun 4, 2017)

dashboard89 said:


> combatant said:
> 
> 
> > How many years did they deduct?
> ...


Is that hard to get it? Well the study and work nature matches ...


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

vgpsingh_1985 said:


> Is that hard to get it? Well the study and work nature matches ...


i think the only time you don't get deductions is if you have an australian degree. 

see https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary%20of%20Criteria%20-%202017.pdf

usually, for related degrees it is 2 years


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

Hi All,

I've submitted my ACS today for 261313. When can I expect the result considering the current wait time and holiday season.

Thanks in advance


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Current trend is 40-50 days . I believe they have 2 weeks christmans off . 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

vgpsingh_1985 said:


> None


Can you share your qaulification and experience timeline.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Those guys who are getting ACS result this month, can you please share your year of deduction? Is it true that people are getting ACS positive result without any deduction?


----------



## zaygliu (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks
no expisodes submitted. Master degree + Professional Year


----------



## zaygliu (Aug 22, 2017)

combatant said:


> How many years did they deduct?


No eposiode submitted

AU master degree+Professional year


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

mancmike said:


> Response today from ACS requesting further documentation - letter from supervisor stating PhD ICT content split (e.g. 60% ICT, 20% math)
> 
> I would have expected something like this to have been picked up by the Case Officer at start...VERY frustrating how long this process takes...now have to get letter from University and upload which will delay by another week or so


Obtained the requested letter and uploaded Thursday 23rd Nov, moved back to "With Assessor" Friday 24th Nov....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## idreamofozland (Sep 25, 2017)

Anyone received results today?


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

My spouse is applying for partner points. He is a ICT BA (261111) with 70 months of work exp (just 2 months short of 6 years).
He has done BE Electronics and then MBA in Finance and is working as a BA. He is also PMP certified.

How many years of work Experience will be deducted? As his ACS is only for partner points, a positive assessment is enough for our case.

----------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO	: 261313 
Total Points – 60 (65 in Feb 2018)
EOI - Yet to file

ACS + Outcome : Aug 2017

PTE1 - L71 R75 S56 W72
PTE2 - L60 R54 S30 W75
PTE3 - L73 R78 S62 W86
PTE4 - L63 R76 S55 W66
PTE5 – L68 R71 S74 W71


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Any one got

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Guys keep us posted . When you got response 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

combatant said:


> Those guys who are getting ACS result this month, can you please share your year of deduction? Is it true that people are getting ACS positive result without any deduction?


Hi,

It is not necessary that everyone gets Their no of work experience years deducted. It happens only when your Qualification is not a Major.

Regards,


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

vinayge said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is not necessary that everyone gets Their no of work experience years deducted. It happens only when your Qualification is not a Major.
> 
> Regards,



I have heard 2 years is the minimum deduction since 2013 even if you have the same qualification as your work experience. 

Did you get your result without any deduction?


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

vinayge said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is not necessary that everyone gets Their no of work experience years deducted. It happens only when your Qualification is not a Major.
> 
> Regards,


Yeah pls advice us

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

combatant said:


> I have heard 2 years is the minimum deduction since 2013 even if you have the same qualification as your work experience.
> 
> Did you get your result without any deduction?



I just have two years overseas work experience and one year australian work experience. I am waiting for my result, last time when i submitted with two years they didn't deducted any.


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

Can you go to the section 5 of this document, they have mentioned why it gets deducted.

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants - August 2017.pdf


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

vinayge said:


> I just have two years overseas work experience and one year australian work experience. I am waiting for my result, last time when i submitted with two years they didn't deducted any.


Check this link https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/a...ust 2017.pdf go to section 5 of this document.


----------



## jkoshy (Nov 16, 2017)

combatant said:


> I have heard 2 years is the minimum deduction since 2013 even if you have the same qualification as your work experience.
> 
> Did you get your result without any deduction?


Received the results on 24th Nov 2017 ... Positive .... Deducted 2 years of experience from my total .... even with ICT major ....


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

jkoshy said:


> Received the results on 24th Nov 2017 ... Positive .... Deducted 2 years of experience from my total .... even with ICT major ....


When u apied

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jkoshy (Nov 16, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> When u apied
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


12th Oct


----------



## jkoshy (Nov 16, 2017)

combatant said:


> I have heard 2 years is the minimum deduction since 2013 even if you have the same qualification as your work experience.
> 
> Did you get your result without any deduction?


Received the results on 24th Nov 2017 ... Positive .... Deducted 2 years of experience from my total .... even with ICT major ....


----------



## jkoshy (Nov 16, 2017)

kahn1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am creating this group to find out the status of the ACS submission process for all of us who have submitted in the month of October 2017
> 
> ...


Received the results on 24th Nov 2017 ... Positive .... Deducted 2 years of experience from my total .... even with ICT major ....


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

jkoshy said:


> Received the results on 24th Nov 2017 ... Positive .... Deducted 2 years of experience from my total .... even with ICT major ....



Happy to hear that, congrats


----------



## arunhero (Nov 6, 2017)

Expecting results today. ACS submitted on 18-Oct


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

Start of the 7th week. still waiting :roll:

submitted oct 13, moved to CO oct 16


----------



## idreamofozland (Sep 25, 2017)

Submitted on 15th Oct and yet to hear anything. Status is still 'With Assessor'


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Submitted on oct 23 still with acessor

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## g.kaushik03 (Nov 22, 2017)

*Acs*

I applied on 16th October. Dashboard showing "with assessor".


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

No result yet despite providing additional documents last week 

During uploading of the additional docs I did notice that they had split out one of my work episodes into 3 - 2M UK, 6M AUS and 2M UK work....I didn't do that on my original submission as thought being with same employer would mean just 1 episode....possibly why taking longer now...

Still an incredibly frustrating process with minimal communication given the amount of $$$ it costs....


----------



## idreamofozland (Sep 25, 2017)

I haven't heard anything from them at all. They at least asked you for additional documents, so you know they looked at your submission. I know it sounds ridiculous, but I don't know if they have even reviewed mine! Frustrating to the core indeed.


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

Did Anyone recieved ACS today ?


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

When u have submitted the ACS?


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

Have u got it .. ? if not , can you please post when u will got it?


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Hello People ,

I am a newbie & uploaded my ACS application on 24th October.
Still WAITING


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Hello October Applicant Darlings, 

Reply will u ? If u got any happy news with this ACS


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

October 24th  Still waiting


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Oct 23 still waiting 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Oct 23 still waiting
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Hey, Do u think that they will take this until next January ? Due to this Christmas Holiday thing ?


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

infie said:


> Hey, Do u think that they will take this until next January ? Due to this Christmas Holiday thing ?


I think we will get it within December 2nd Week.


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

same here ..waiting . Pls let us know whenever u got ur ACS. Thanks


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

vinayge said:


> i think we will get it within december 2nd week.


yea. I believe.


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

infie said:


> yea. I believe.


Yeah that right . May be first week or second week

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Is there any trouble with ACS Member Login ? I can't Log. Site is not responding?


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

infie said:


> Is there any trouble with ACS Member Login ? I can't Log. Site is not responding?


Its working fine for me 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Venkatpro16 (Jul 12, 2017)

*ACS Result with Missing document*

Hi All,

I have submitted my application on 12th Oct, and I received the mail today (28th Nov) asking for missing document.

But I have already submitted the document which they are asking for. I got the below email. Should I resubmit it again and If I do so when I can expect the results since It is already 50 days since I applied.

Quote :

This is a courtesy email to advise you that we require additional documentation to process your application.

Please upload the requested additional documents below into your Online Application Form by logging into your applicant dashboard using the following link: Dashboard Login.

All required documents must be uploaded at the same time.

Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:

Please submit certified documents for your bachelor degree


We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact is received within this period, your application will be assessed according to the current documents.

UnQuote:


----------



## dudeindia (Oct 25, 2017)

Venkatpro16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my application on 12th Oct, and I received the mail today (28th Nov) asking for missing document.
> 
> ...


That's pretty bad on their part. Was the CO not able to see whether they have all the required documents before passing to assessor?
By the way, same thing happened to one of my knowns some 2 months back. Upon emailing ACS regarding what additional document they need, she received a reply that the email was generated due to an error.

Would advise you to immediately email them asking what additional thing they require as you have already submitted all required documents.


----------



## Venkatpro16 (Jul 12, 2017)

dudeindia said:


> That's pretty bad on their part. Was the CO not able to see whether they have all the required documents before passing to assessor?
> By the way, same thing happened to one of my knowns some 2 months back. Upon emailing ACS regarding what additional document they need, she received a reply that the email was generated due to an error.
> 
> Would advise you to immediately email them asking what additional thing they require as you have already submitted all required documents.


Yeah, It was with accessor for a long time and now they jus replied like this. Ok bro, I will email them before submitting the application again. Thanks..


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

another day without contact or response....uploaded additional docs 6 days ago now too..

anyone know if the responses come out individually or are processed in batches???


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

Venkatpro16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my application on 12th Oct, and I received the mail today (28th Nov) asking for missing document.
> 
> ...


Also had request for further info - the 'optional' reference letter for postgraduate study...but as above this also materialised 6 weeks in rather then being picked up by the case officer...really annoying and time consuming uploading additional information at this stage....


----------



## idreamofozland (Sep 25, 2017)

Wrote to them yesterday, got my results today. Positive. Thanks guys.


----------



## kishore2036 (Nov 15, 2017)

idreamofozland said:


> Wrote to them yesterday, got my results today. Positive. Thanks guys.




When did you apply?



ACS - Applied for 262112 on 20171017
ACS - Results waiting

Age 30 | Edu 15 | Spouse 5 | Eng 0 | Exp 0


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

idreamofozland said:


> Wrote to them yesterday, got my results today. Positive. Thanks guys.


congrats!

how many employment episodes did you submit?


----------



## idreamofozland (Sep 25, 2017)

Applied on 15th October, got my results on 29th November.


----------



## coder (Oct 15, 2017)

Got mine today (Nov 29).
Applied: Oct 13
CO Contact for more docs: Oct 15
Doc Submission Confirmation: Oct 23


----------



## coder (Oct 15, 2017)

coder said:


> Got mine today (Nov 29).
> Applied: Oct 13
> CO Contact for more docs: Oct 15
> Doc Submission Confirmation: Oct 23


It's positive


----------



## nitesh.nitai029 (Nov 15, 2017)

coder said:


> It's positive


Congrats bro!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## idreamofozland (Sep 25, 2017)

dashboard89 said:


> congrats!
> 
> how many employment episodes did you submit?


I submitted 4 episodes.


----------



## idreamofozland (Sep 25, 2017)

dashboard89 said:


> congrats!
> 
> how many employment episodes did you submit?


Thank you


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

idreamofozland said:


> I submitted 4 episodes.


Congrats 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Hope oct 15 to 25 th appliers will get result by this week . 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

*ACS More doc*

If ACS require more documents , then after submiting documents i did not get confirmation mail . is it necessary to get confirmation mail .Guys can you please suggest?


----------



## coder (Oct 15, 2017)

ankititp said:


> If ACS require more documents , then after submiting documents i did not get confirmation mail . is it necessary to get confirmation mail .Guys can you please suggest?




You will get it after a few days. You won’t get it right after submission.


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

but its been more than a month now


----------



## coder (Oct 15, 2017)

ankititp said:


> but its been more than a month now




That’s a long time. Better to contact them. I got a mail confirmation in a couple of days time.


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

ok thanks


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

Finally received positive result today...timeline in signature...

2 years deducted as expected....annoyingly they have separated my 6M work in Australia out which drops me down to 4.5 years overseas work rather than 5 full years (i.e. 5pts instead of 10...grr!!) 

Best of luck to all those waiting...seems like 7-8 weeks is standard now....


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

ankititp said:


> If ACS require more documents , then after submiting documents i did not get confirmation mail . is it necessary to get confirmation mail .Guys can you please suggest?


They will tell you if they need more documents only when they check your application and reply to you (case officer will mail you). Every time you submit the application you will get a acknowledgement email.


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

vinayge said:


> They will tell you if they need more documents only when they check your application and reply to you (case officer will mail you). Every time you submit the application you will get a acknowledgement email.


I did not get the acknowledgement mail , but its showing in progress now


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

vinayge said:


> They will tell you if they need more documents only when they check your application and reply to you (case officer will mail you). Every time you submit the application you will get a acknowledgement email.


Currently with acesstor right. If they need addition documents they will mention it . Dont worry

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

Guys anyone got it today? 
Applied on 25 Oct and still with Accessor


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

aswin4PR said:


> Guys anyone got it today?
> Applied on 25 Oct and still with Accessor


I am also waiting at submission 23 october


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

ankititp said:


> I did not get the acknowledgement mail , but its showing in progress now


ok, Don't worry. They will let you know if they need anything.


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

aswin4PR said:


> Guys anyone got it today?
> Applied on 25 Oct and still with Accessor


Just got mine a few minutes ago

Applied Oct 13
With CO Oct 16
With Assessor Oct 17

Result Nov 30

ICT Major, deduction of 2 years


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Me applied at oct 23 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

Can you please let me know what is ICT Major.. i have B TECh in CSE..


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

ankititp said:


> Can you please let me know what is ICT Major.. i have B TECh in CSE..


It depends on your applied job code.

please check https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary%20of%20Criteria%20-%202017.pdf


----------



## Vinokan (Oct 10, 2017)

Just received ACS Positive result 

submitted on Oct 23rd. 
No work exp just assessed my degree.


----------



## Venkatpro16 (Jul 12, 2017)

*Got My ACS results*

Hi All,

Finally I got my positive skill assessment result.

ACS Applied on *12th Oct 2017*

Assigned to Assessor on *24th Oct 2017*

ACS asked for an additional documents on *28th Nov 2017* ( Which I clarified through email on the same day that I have already submitted)

ACS changed the application status again with assessor on *29th Nov 2017*.

Got my results today *30th Nov 2017*.

As expected, 4 years have been deducted since I am an ECE graduate. 

Will proceed with my EOI. Thanks all for your support and all the best for those who are waiting for the results.

Regards
Venkatesh.V


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Congratz Dear friends. I hope u all find your way to Australia. I don't know why i did't get my results. I'm realy sad. I applied on 24th Oct.


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Me applied at oct 23
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Did u get your results? Am i the only one suffering here ?


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Vinokan said:


> Just received ACS Positive result
> 
> submitted on Oct 23rd.
> No work exp just assessed my degree.


Why no experience? What happend? Anyway u can go to the next step right? Congratz bro.


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Venkatpro16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I got my positive skill assessment result.
> 
> ...


Wow, u just Emailed? Lucky Day !! Congratz !!!! Shal i Email too ?


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

infie said:


> Congratz Dear friends. I hope u all find your way to Australia. I don't know why i did't get my results. I'm realy sad. I applied on 24th Oct.


Dude we are on same boat . Dont wry .. we will get soon


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

infie said:


> Did u get your results? Am i the only one suffering here ?


Hey buddy don't get nervous . You will get result by next week . I applied on oct 23 but didnt get any

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

infie said:


> Wow, u just Emailed? Lucky Day !! Congratz !!!! Shal i Email too ?


email them only after the 6th week. haha if you email them before that, you would only get a generic response saying 

"Application processing time frame is 6-8 weeks from date of submission. Please login to your dash board to check updates."

I know. I tried. haha


----------



## arunhero (Nov 6, 2017)

i have applied on 18-Oct and still waiting


----------



## sri46 (Sep 22, 2016)

I received positive results on my wife’s assessment today, I applied on 17 Oct. All the best for others who are waiting eagerly for the results.


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Congrats broo 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Congrats broo
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


almost there nickypatson, hopefully you get yours soon!


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

dashboard89 said:


> almost there nickypatson, hopefully you get yours soon!


Thanks broo .!!! 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DivAus (Dec 1, 2017)

Applied on 23rd Oct, still waiting:fingerscrossed:


----------



## DivAus (Dec 1, 2017)

Applied on 23rd Oct, Still waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

DivAus said:


> Applied on 23rd Oct, Still waiting :fingerscrossed:


Me the same . Hope we will get by next week broo . Bee cool. 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## arunhero (Nov 6, 2017)

dashboard89 said:


> almost there nickypatson, hopefully you get yours soon!


Hi,

You have scored 90 in all the PTE areas. Can you share me some PTE speaking tips.


----------



## jpatel (Apr 23, 2016)

Alhamdullilah finally I got my assessment today positive deducted two years as expected.

Applied: 23rd Oct
Received: Today


----------



## amoghk (Aug 1, 2017)

Submitted on 5th Oct
Positive assessment on 24th November


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Congrats guys . Enjoy

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

arunhero said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have scored 90 in all the PTE areas. Can you share me some PTE speaking tips.


- prepare for the exam, there are lots of free online sample questions in youtube
- calm down, relax and understand the prompt/questions. there are no plus points if you finish early
- speak in a moderate pace, not too fast not too slow. a computer is scoring the exam not a person
- make sure to pronounce the words properly. others say that this is what the computer wants
- practice!
- especially practice on the describe image and re-tell lecture part 

:first::first::first:


----------



## dudeindia (Oct 25, 2017)

jpatel said:


> Alhamdullilah finally I got my assessment today positive deducted two years as expected.
> 
> Applied: 23rd Oct
> Received: Today


Congratulations. How many episodes of employment did you submit?


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

jpatel said:


> Alhamdullilah finally I got my assessment today positive deducted two years as expected.
> 
> Applied: 23rd Oct
> Received: Today


Let me know that as wells .. thanks

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Any update on today 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## arunhero (Nov 6, 2017)

Not yet ...Submitted on 18-Oct-2017


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Hope next week give some bright colorsa

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

All the october 1st 2nd week people got their results right? Only the third week people waiting here?


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Yeah i believe thay have received

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Next week is our day broo . Dont get nervous

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dudeindia (Oct 25, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Next week is our day broo . Dont get nervous
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Hope next week gives good news to all of us


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

I am hoping so....


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Not sunday?


----------



## SakulGupta (Oct 3, 2017)

*3rd week result*

I posted my ACS on Oct 18 and I got the positive response from their side on Dec 1.

The result would be just on the way.

All the best to everyone guys.


----------



## jpatel (Apr 23, 2016)

3 Experience Episode


----------



## jpatel (Apr 23, 2016)

dudeindia said:


> Congratulations. How many episodes of employment did you submit?


3 Episoded


----------



## jpatel (Apr 23, 2016)

nickypatson said:


> Let me know that as wells .. thanks
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


3 Episodes


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Darling Today, Be a Happy Day for all these waiting souls ! Heavens above. We believe in you !


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

infie said:


> Darling Today, Be a Happy Day for all these waiting souls ! Heavens above. We believe in you !


Yeah man . Lets see. Gud luvk

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Yeah man . Lets see. Gud luvk
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Broo just mail them . Now its 6th week right . Iam sending ine

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Got this basic response ! 


ACS offices will be closed from*Friday, 22 December 2017*and will re-open on*Monday, 8 January 2018.**
ACS offices will be closed from*Friday, 22 December 2017*and will re-open on*Monday, 8 January 2018.**

*

·*********During this time phone and email enquiries will be unavailable


*

·*********During this time phone and email enquiries will be unavailable



Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Got this basic response !
> 
> 
> ACS offices will be closed from*Friday, 22 December 2017*and will re-open on*Monday, 8 January 2018.**
> ...


Hope our application will processed before dec 22

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

what does that mean? It is an auto generated mail. But they send that ? Today is still 4th ?


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Yeah just got there reponse

Your application is still with acessor

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Submitted on 19th October 2017.
4 episodes with RPL.

Still with the assessor.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

kahn1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am creating this group to find out the status of the ACS submission process for all of us who have submitted in the month of October 2017
> 
> ...



me too. Submitted on 19th October with RPL. Still with the assessor.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

idreamofozland said:


> Submitted on 15th Oct and yet to hear anything. Status is still 'With Assessor'


Any luck yet?


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

My application status has been updated today requesting it to change to RPL.
Any one has done it for ICT Security? I am aware that i have to complete it by myself, some guides
about structure and length would be helpful.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

samlk said:


> My application status has been updated today requesting it to change to RPL.
> Any one has done it for ICT Security? I am aware that i have to complete it by myself, some guides
> about structure and length would be helpful.


Hi - I have applied under ICT Security via RPL. I did not wait for them to tell me _ I am CISA with a commerce degree. Anyway, write in detail about the two projects. Give examples where ever possible. Like if you say "Provided training to team members" mention what type of training you provided to them. Always write in "I" instead of "we". No matter how boring it is, write every small detail about yourself.

I am still waiting for my assessment result - hopeful to have something by this week.

All the best


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

arunhero said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have scored 90 in all the PTE areas. Can you share me some PTE speaking tips.


GO to e2language.com. They have awesome tips for speaking. It helped me a lot. I scored 20 in PTE


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Still nothing?


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

infie said:


> Still nothing?


Be cool.man . You will get it by this weekend . We are on the same date .

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

samlk said:


> My application status has been updated today requesting it to change to RPL.
> Any one has done it for ICT Security? I am aware that i have to complete it by myself, some guides
> about structure and length would be helpful.


R u from sri lanka? Wht is RPL ?


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Be cool.man . You will get it by this weekend . We are on the same date .
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


I need it dude. That is my only solution


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

infie said:


> R u from sri lanka? Wht is RPL ?


– Recognition of Prior Learning – (RPL)
The RPL application is for applicants with qualifications with no or insufficient ICT, or applicants having no tertiary qualifications.


----------



## Quizzity (Nov 23, 2017)

samlk said:


> My application status has been updated today requesting it to change to RPL.
> Any one has done it for ICT Security? I am aware that i have to complete it by myself, some guides
> about structure and length would be helpful.


Hi Sam,

May I know your degree please?


Thanks


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Any one got

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Having 60 points not enough these days it seems. Am i correct?


----------



## dudeindia (Oct 25, 2017)

infie said:


> Having 60 points not enough these days it seems. Am i correct?


Depends upon the queue. But yes, in general, 60 is too low to expect an early invite. 65 and above improves your chances of an invite.


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

infie said:


> Having 60 points not enough these days it seems. Am i correct?


60 points is the minimum score you need to be eligible. 

But as per SkillSelect last October 18, the cutoff score to be considered for a 189 invite is 65 points


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

ACS application lodged 18th Oct 2017
ACS positive result 4th December 2017


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

combatant said:


> ACS application lodged 18th Oct 2017
> ACS positive result 4th December 2017


Congrats broo . Cool

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Any update 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Any update
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Hi Guys,

I applied on 18th October and received below email from ACS:


Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type.

We would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to a Recognition of Prior Learning application (RPL).

I have done a three years technical diploma in mechanical engineering from India and then a three years b.tech degree in chemical engineering. I have total 9 years of experience in IT.

Can someone help what this is about?


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

yudidude said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied on 18th October and received below email from ACS:
> 
> ...


Hoo broo . I didnt more about this . Pls create a new thread . Let experts willl advice

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

yudidude said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied on 18th October and received below email from ACS:
> 
> ...


It is basically saying that your education does not meet the required number of ICT courses to be considered as ICT major or minor. Instead of a usual skills assessment, you need to have an RPL application.

However, I do not know how to proceed with this. Maybe you can check your ACS dashboard. :sorry:


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Ohh they can't take it as closly related , mechanical & chemistry. They have a point


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

But RPL will help u. Try it.


----------



## Quizzity (Nov 23, 2017)

yudidude said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied on 18th October and received below email from ACS:
> 
> ...


As your degree is not having enough ICT content, you have to submit recognition for prior learning form.
Please go through ACS guidelines document from their website. Also, you may use the form below for RPL report.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

ACS submitted - 20th October 2017
ACS Assessment received - 5th December 2017


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Be cool.man . You will get it by this weekend . We are on the same date .
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


ANy one who has got ACS News on 20th October week onwards


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

ankititp said:


> ANy one who has got ACS News on 20th October week onwards


I submitted mine on 20th October and got today. So I guess ACS has started rolling and people should get by this week end or early next week.


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Congrats everyone 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

I submitted on 24th Oct , then after there is requiremnet of one more docu, then on 27th Oct , I was ablr to submit again. and Waiting


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> I submitted mine on 20th October and got today. So I guess ACS has started rolling and people should get by this week end or early next week.


Cngrats, How Many episodes of employment , and how much does ACS is deducting Xp


----------



## dudeindia (Oct 25, 2017)

I submitted on 21st October which was a Saturday. So effectively it was with them from 23rd Oct. I checked on ACS portal and the status has changed today to Application Finalised but I haven't received any email or ACS letter. How do I check what's the result?


----------



## kamalpamnani1989 (Sep 9, 2017)

Submitted ACS on 31st October and it with assessor since 1st November. Has anyone who submitted in October got +ve assessment?

Acs Submitted -31st Oct 
PTE - L/R/S/W- 80/80/81/80
Awaiting ACS assessment result


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

ankititp said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> > I submitted mine on 20th October and got today. So I guess ACS has started rolling and people should get by this week end or early next week.
> ...


I had used the RPL route. They considered employment post July 2010 and deducted 6 yrs. 




I


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

dudeindia said:


> I submitted on 21st October which was a Saturday. So effectively it was with them from 23rd Oct. I checked on ACS portal and the status has changed today to Application Finalised but I haven't received any email or ACS letter. How do I check what's the result?


It will arrive in a couple of hours. If not, since it is past office hours, you should get your mail tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

kamalpamnani1989 said:


> Submitted ACS on 31st October and it with assessor since 1st November. Has anyone who submitted in October got +ve assessment?
> 
> Acs Submitted -31st Oct
> PTE - L/R/S/W- 80/80/81/80
> Awaiting ACS assessment result


Yup, some first and second week of October guys have already gotten their results. Third week guys are getting theirs bit by bit this week.


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

dudeindia said:


> I submitted on 21st October which was a Saturday. So effectively it was with them from 23rd Oct. I checked on ACS portal and the status has changed today to Application Finalised but I haven't received any email or ACS letter. How do I check what's the result?


How many episodes of experience do u have

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

I submitted on 21st October for spouse. Got result today. Positive.

Cheers


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

HENRYV said:


> I submitted on 21st October for spouse. Got result today. Positive.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats broo . 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> I had used the RPL route. They considered employment post July 2010 and deducted 6 yrs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Swatee25,

Can you please help me with filling a project report for RPL? Basic idea about the details it should contain and the level of depth it should have would be really helpful.


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

kamalpamnani1989 said:


> Submitted ACS on 31st October and it with assessor since 1st November. Has anyone who submitted in October got +ve assessment?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@kamalpamnani1989

Your PTE result is impressive, any tip as I want to achieve the same?


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello friends,

atlast today I have received my ACS assessment (submitted on 19th Oct) but disappointed a bit. 

they have considered my bachelors as AQF diploma and my masters and associate degree and deducted 5 years from september 2009 till september 2014, which left me only 2.8 years (not even 5 points as I have left my job in april this year)

age points are 25 .

even If I can achieve 8 in IELTS/PTE, then it will be 60pts which can get me in the pool but no invite guaranteed.

feeling lost right now


----------



## dudeindia (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi All,

Got my positive assessment right now. 2 years deduction from my 10 years experience. All set to file an EOI.

Thanks


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Congratualations to all the friends who received rresults. Keep it up. Wish u all the happy good luck dear ones. Fighting !!!


----------



## Quizzity (Nov 23, 2017)

dudeindia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my positive assessment right now. 2 years deduction from my 10 years experience. All set to file an EOI.
> 
> Thanks


Hi What is your education qualification?


----------



## dudeindia (Oct 25, 2017)

Quizzity said:


> dudeindia said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


B.E. Comp Sc.


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

kahn1 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> atlast today I have received my ACS assessment (submitted on 19th Oct) but disappointed a bit.
> 
> ...


This is very sad to hear kahn1, maybe you can try to appeal the result?


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Kahn1, don't worry dude, why feeling lost? U can never understand the Luck & chances. Wait & see. Good things come late & who knows u can get a chance without a late even. Just keep ur strength.


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

dashboard89 said:


> This is very sad to hear kahn1, maybe you can try to appeal the result?




I dont know why they assessed my master as associate degree, should have assessed atleast bachelors?

How can I appeal and what do I need for an appeal?


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

dudeindia said:


> I submitted on 21st October which was a Saturday. So effectively it was with them from 23rd Oct. I checked on ACS portal and the status has changed today to Application Finalised but I haven't received any email or ACS letter. How do I check what's the result?


Did you get the report

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## martianwizard (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Extremely sorry if this question has already been answered. But I am going to get the ACS skills assessment done and for the scenario of the current job, do we have to enter the end date. As per the ACS form on the website it seems to be a mandatory field.

If anyone knows what needs to be done in this scenario, please do help.

Thanks!


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

infie said:


> Kahn1, don't worry dude, why feeling lost? U can never understand the Luck & chances. Wait & see. Good things come late & who knows u can get a chance without a late even. Just keep ur strength.




Thanks for the strong encouragement mate. Really need it right now


----------



## dudeindia (Oct 25, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> dudeindia said:
> 
> 
> > I submitted on 21st October which was a Saturday. So effectively it was with them from 23rd Oct. I checked on ACS portal and the status has changed today to Application Finalised but I haven't received any email or ACS letter. How do I check what's the result?
> ...


Yes nickypatson, I got it in the evening. All the best to you. I hope you would get tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

dudeindia said:


> Yes nickypatson, I got it in the evening. All the best to you. I hope you would get tomorrow or the day after.


Tha ks bro

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Another Day , Waiting


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

infie said:


> Another Day , Waiting


Oops lets see

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

kahn1 said:


> I dont know why they assessed my master as associate degree, should have assessed atleast bachelors?
> 
> How can I appeal and what do I need for an appeal?


There should be an Appeal and Review options on the ACS dashboard :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Dream123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi,

How can I get my partner skills 5 points, if I am applying for 189 visa (Code - ANZSCO 261313) if - 
1. She had given PTE & scored more than 50 in all sections
2. She has done Masters of Commerce & have 3 years of relevant experience. But skill assessment not yet done so far.
3. Under age 50 years.

In this case does my wife need an assessment to be done. Is it mandatory so that I can get 5 points?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Quizzity (Nov 23, 2017)

martianwizard said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Extremely sorry if this question has already been answered. But I am going to get the ACS skills assessment done and for the scenario of the current job, do we have to enter the end date. As per the ACS form on the website it seems to be a mandatory field.
> 
> ...


You can mention end date as "To Date" for the current job.


----------



## DivAus (Dec 1, 2017)

Still waiting


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

Hope this week will give me result... Applied 25th October...


----------



## alkasim123 (Aug 23, 2017)

*ACS result Positive*

Finally got the the ACS result positive today...

Applied on 24th Oct
Assigned to Assessor on 25th Oct
Result on 6th Dec

as usual, 2 years of exp is deducted....wishing good luck to all whose result is still pending


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

alkasim123 said:


> Finally got the the ACS result positive today...
> 
> Applied on 24th Oct
> Assigned to Assessor on 25th Oct
> ...


Hooo cool. How many episodes of experience do u have


Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DivAus (Dec 1, 2017)

Finally, got +ve results today.
Applied on Oct 23rd.
As expected they have deducted 2 years.

All the best to all whose results are pending


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

DivAus said:


> Finally, got +ve results today.
> Applied on Oct 23rd.
> As expected they have deducted 2 years.
> 
> All the best to all whose results are pending


Congrats broo . Now enjoy 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

yo, congrats to the guys who got their assessment today! :first:


----------



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

Submitted on Dec 3.. with assessor now.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Friends - I am planning to have ACS assessment done for my wife however she has done a Diploma after her Bachelors. 

Experience is as Software Engineer which is limited to 2 year. 

Question: 
1) Will ACS accept do the assessment with Diploma?
2) I know the experience is not that much but as long as candidate is assessed as positive for this profession, i can still claim 5 points. Can someone confirm?


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

alkasim123 said:


> Finally got the the ACS result positive today...
> 
> Applied on 24th Oct
> Assigned to Assessor on 25th Oct
> ...


I applied on 24th October , but still waiting


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

ankititp said:


> I applied on 24th October , but still waiting


Mee too appiled on oct23

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Mee too appiled on oct23
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Have u got the result


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Mee too appiled on oct23
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Stilll waiting 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

ankititp said:


> Have u got the result


Nope

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## alkasim123 (Aug 23, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Hooo cool. How many episodes of experience do u have
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk



only 1 episode----becz i was having exp for 9.3 years


----------



## krishna090892 (Sep 7, 2017)

*Time Cycle for processing*



harshabulusu said:


> Submitted on 6th Oct, moved to 'With assessor' on same day. Still waiting for results.


I'd like to know how much time did ACS take for your processing.


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Congratz My Friends !! Truly Happy for u. Keep going !


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Guys any update 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

fed up of waiting


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

i will not check my emails today again  i will just let it come


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

infie said:


> i will not check my emails today again  i will just let it come


I got the result now . Its postive . God bless . 
Appiled on oct 23 received on dec 7 . Thanks guys for every help. Much appreciated

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> I got the result now . Its postive . God bless .
> Appiled on oct 23 received on dec 7 . Thanks guys for every help. Much appreciated
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Wow God Bless My Bro. Really Happy. What a relief dear. Now Go for the EOI ! Best Wishes !!!!!!!!


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> infie said:
> 
> 
> > i will not check my emails today again
> ...


Congrats, bro! 

Now you can join us in eoi invite waiting hell. Haha


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Actually i need to wrire pte or tofel

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Actually i need to wrire pte or tofel
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


good luck with that then. Results for PTE arrives in 1-2 days only, not 7 weeks.


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

dashboard89 said:


> good luck with that then. Results for PTE arrives in 1-2 days only, not 7 weeks.


Hehe cool

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

infie said:


> Wow God Bless My Bro. Really Happy. What a relief dear. Now Go for the EOI ! Best Wishes !!!!!!!!


Great Cngrats . Did anyone also received the result


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Who else waiting?


----------



## scorpioyas (Nov 13, 2017)

submitted on 24oct, still awaiting.


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

infie said:


> Who else waiting?


Me....


----------



## nitesh.nitai029 (Nov 15, 2017)

Submitted on 18th Oct and still waiting...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

nitesh.nitai029 said:


> Submitted on 18th Oct and still waiting...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Its almost there broo .

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Yea me too waiting


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Does any one know the way to apply skill test in marketing or management ? One of my friend asking


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

nitesh.nitai029 said:


> Submitted on 18th Oct and still waiting...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


How many episodes u had bro?


----------



## nitesh.nitai029 (Nov 15, 2017)

infie said:


> How many episodes u had bro?


4

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

I have 4 episodes

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nitesh.nitai029 (Nov 15, 2017)

Lets wait!!! Hope for the best

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpioyas (Nov 13, 2017)

nitesh.nitai029 said:


> Submitted on 18th Oct and still waiting...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


i think you should send them an email asking status as it is more than 8 weeks and some people applied after you got it.


----------



## nitesh.nitai029 (Nov 15, 2017)

scorpioyas said:


> i think you should send them an email asking status as it is more than 8 weeks and some people applied after you got it.


Can you please provide me an email address ? So that i can contact them. 

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpioyas (Nov 13, 2017)

same email from which you received payment receipt.


----------



## nitesh.nitai029 (Nov 15, 2017)

scorpioyas said:


> same email from which you received payment receipt.


Done. Lets hope for the best!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Reply there . You will get response . 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Islam_naarat (Nov 29, 2017)

I got the result with positive assessment .. applied on 24th of October


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

I have applied on 24th october n but they want one doc.so submitted again 27th Oct.
n still waiting ((


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

updates?


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

dashboard89 said:


> Congrats, bro!
> 
> Now you can join us in eoi invite waiting hell. Haha


why is it a hell? u have 75 points. u will get it next month.


----------



## nitesh.nitai029 (Nov 15, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Reply there . You will get response .
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


I sent them an email and got automatic reply regarding end of year closing times yesterday. 

So far no update from them!!!! Applied oct 18th and still waiting 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

nitesh.nitai029 said:


> I sent them an email and got automatic reply regarding end of year closing times yesterday.
> 
> So far no update from them!!!! Applied oct 18th and still waiting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Wait broo . Its almost there

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nitesh.nitai029 (Nov 15, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Wait broo . Its almost there
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Ok bro!!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

infie said:


> dashboard89 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats, bro!
> ...


Its not just about me. It is for a lot of people. There is simply lots of uncertainties and very little verified info coming in. A lot of patience is required.









It is also not assured that I can get an invite next month, I wish, but I can’t be too sure.


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

dashboard89 said:


> Its not just about me. It is for a lot of people. There is simply lots of uncertainties and very little verified info coming in. A lot of patience is required.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which means there is a lot with 75 points? Do they select separately for the anz code? Or just one pool & select the highest from all the anz codes?


----------



## RajaG (Oct 11, 2017)

I just received a positive result of my ACS ICT Skills Assessment.
Submitted on 25th October. Its been 45 days approx.


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

nitesh.nitai029 said:


> Ok bro!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Anyone got Result today ?


----------



## RajaG (Oct 11, 2017)

ankititp said:


> Anyone got Result today ?


I just received a positive result of my ACS ICT Skills Assessment.
Submitted on 25th October. Its been 45 days approx.


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

received a positive result of my ACS Skills Assessment today. 
Submitted on 25th October.as usual they deducted 2 years


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

ACS applied in 28 October 2017 now shows with the assessor, any idea when can this move ahead ???


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

Cngrats . i resubmitted on 27th Oct, waiting


----------



## arunhero (Nov 6, 2017)

I have submitted on 18-Oct-2017 and still waiting. ACS is testing my patience level.Sont know when they will release mine.


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

arunhero said:


> I have submitted on 18-Oct-2017 and still waiting. ACS is testing my patience level.Sont know when they will release mine.


Hold on. Its almost there broo . Bee cool

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> ACS applied in 28 October 2017 now shows with the assessor, any idea when can this move ahead ???


you wil get it in 1 -2 days , i submitted on 23rd oct , got just now .
and Thanks to all guys , for helping each others. Good luck to everyone who is waiting.


----------



## dudeindia (Oct 25, 2017)

Submitted my EOI on 7th Dec with 80 points for ANZSCO Developer Programmer. But looks like there's something fishy as DIBP is not conducting rounds and not coming out with any clarification over it.


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

dudeindia said:


> Submitted my EOI on 7th Dec with 80 points for ANZSCO Developer Programmer. But looks like there's something fishy as DIBP is not conducting rounds and not coming out with any clarification over it.


Yea. There are so many threads about that. Hope they'l do nothing unfair.


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

Does 5 year 0 month Experience count for 10 points or 5 points?


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

ankititp said:


> Does 5 year 0 month Experience count for 10 points or 5 points?


If the accessing body is acs . They willl deduct 2 years . 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> If the accessing body is acs . They willl deduct 2 years .
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


no after ACS result , if its coming 5 year 0 month, then?


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Any update? 6 weeks now  applied on 24th Oct


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

ankititp said:


> Anyone got Result today ?


did u get yours?


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

ankititp said:


> no after ACS result , if its coming 5 year 0 month, then?


If it's 5 years or more you will get points. You can create skillselect account now and enter the date which is recommended in your ACS assessment letter, at the end SkillSelect will show your points.


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

infie said:


> Any update? 6 weeks now  applied on 24th Oct


Hey did u get the results

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Hey did u get the results
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Not yet bro. Shall i send an email to them? How abt u? Did u lodge the EOI?


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

infie said:


> Not yet bro. Shall i send an email to them? How abt u? Did u lodge the EOI?


Nope . Just mail them . Let them reply

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Nope . Just mail them . Let them reply
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


I mailed them , got a reply that it will be out by tomorrow.


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

vinayge said:


> I mailed them , got a reply that it will be out by tomorrow.


that's great news! congrats to you


----------



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

Mine shows its with assessor. Does that I dont need to give any more docs? I submitted on dec 3.


----------



## OzDown (Dec 1, 2017)

move2aus2017 said:


> Mine shows its with assessor. Does that I dont need to give any more docs? I submitted on dec 3.


You don't need to do anything till it says "With Assessor". If there are certain documents required by ACS, you will see a changed status; something like " Awaiting Documents"


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

I emailed them. But just an automated reply got.


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

vinayge said:


> I mailed them , got a reply that it will be out by tomorrow.


To which email address u mailed??


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

infie said:


> To which email address u mailed??


Broo . Just email them . [email protected]

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Broo . Just email them . [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Now more then 6 weeks right . You should email them . 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nitesh.nitai029 (Nov 15, 2017)

I emailed them and got reply as "The assessor is currently viewing your application and will be finalised soon".

Applied 18th oct and still waiting!!! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## anas005 (Jul 30, 2017)

Assessment result received today (12 Dec 2017).
posted on 26 Oct 2017)

Good luck to all.


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

I got an another email telling me that it takes 6-8 weeks. May be they will send mine on january


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

infie said:


> I got an another email telling me that it takes 6-8 weeks. May be they will send mine on january


Wwit broo . Its will be there in the coming days . Keep cool

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

Dear all
I have 9 yr experience as software engineer.
I did my b.tech in electronics.
Pl suggest do i need to apply for rpl.
Thanks.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpioyas (Nov 13, 2017)

who else is waiting those who submitted in October. 

i submitted mine on 24 Oct and still awaiting


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

scorpioyas said:


> who else is waiting those who submitted in October.
> 
> i submitted mine on 24 Oct and still awaiting


I got acs report on dec 7 applied on oct 23 . 

Just hold on broo . Its almost there

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

Dear all

I have 9 yr experience as software engineer.

I did my b.tech in electronics.

Pl suggest do i need to apply for rpl.

Thanks.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## nitesh.nitai029 (Nov 15, 2017)

Assessment result received today.

Applied on Oct 18th. Thanks to all for the support.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

nitesh.nitai029 said:


> Assessment result received today.
> 
> Applied on Oct 18th. Thanks to all for the support.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate..


----------



## scorpioyas (Nov 13, 2017)

nitesh.nitai029 said:


> Assessment result received today.
> 
> Applied on Oct 18th. Thanks to all for the support.
> 
> ...


congrats how much is your total experience and how many episodes and in which country your work experience was?


----------



## scorpioyas (Nov 13, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> I got acs report on dec 7 applied on oct 23 .
> 
> Just hold on broo . Its almost there
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


thanks mate, patience is all what we need


----------



## nitesh.nitai029 (Nov 15, 2017)

scorpioyas said:


> congrats how much is your total experience and how many episodes and in which country your work experience was?


Total exp is 10 years, 4 episodes, 7 years in india and 3 years in singapore. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

Dear all

I have 9 yr experience as software engineer.

I did my b.tech in electronics.

Pl suggest do i need to apply for rpl.

Thanks.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Anybody waiting results? Why my results too late? Is it because i had 5 edu episodes?


----------



## vish2065 (Dec 5, 2017)

infie said:


> Anybody waiting results? Why my results too late? Is it because i had 5 edu episodes?


I am still waiting. Applied on 18th Oct.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

vish2065 said:


> I am still waiting. Applied on 18th Oct.


I had applied on 20th Oct - via RPL route - with 4 episodes and I got my assessment in the 7th week - 5th December. Please send them a reminder. They go off on leave from 22nd Dec - 8th Jan


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Dear all
> I have 9 yr experience as software engineer.
> I did my b.tech in electronics.
> Pl suggest do i need to apply for rpl.
> ...


If you degree is not IT - you will need the RPL route. You can work with a consultant to ensure that you are on the right path. 

If not you have the option of filing the assessment using the RPL route directly.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> If you degree is not IT - you will need the RPL route. You can work with a consultant to ensure that you are on the right path.
> 
> If not you have the option of filing the assessment using the RPL route directly.


Thanks got it.

If i don't file rpl at the starting and then if acs comes back asking me to addit, it should be okay right. 

Other than some extra time, it should be ok right. 

My agent is asking me to put rpl, which i don't like. As i am having solid it experience I am thinking it should be okay.

Pl suggest swati.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## arunhero (Nov 6, 2017)

Guys, 

Finally got positive skill outcome today. Applied on 18-Oct-2017. Deducted two years out of seven years of my experience. Need to start preparing for PTE. All the best for everyone


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Got it. Positive. Thank U All. Let's meet again in the EOI pool.


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

infie said:


> Got it. Positive. Thank U All. Let's meet again in the EOI pool.


Yeah finaly . Congrats broo . Enjoy ur day

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> > If you degree is not IT - you will need the RPL route. You can work with a consultant to ensure that you are on the right path.
> ...


Well, other than time and money, you wont lose much. ACS will come back asking for an RPL. Just so you know, when your degree is not ICT related, you have to use the RPL route, no matter how strong you experience is. The smart thing right now, considering the longer duration taken by ACS for assessment, abs the scary predictions of Australia curbing their visa, I feel you should use the RPL route directly. It makes sense to me. I did it myself!


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Well, other than time and money, you wont lose much. ACS will come back asking for an RPL. Just so you know, when your degree is not ICT related, you have to use the RPL route, no matter how strong you experience is. The smart thing right now, considering the longer duration taken by ACS for assessment, abs the scary predictions of Australia curbing their visa, I feel you should use the RPL route directly. It makes sense to me. I did it myself!


Thanks swati 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Thanks swati
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


No problem. All the best for your assessment.


----------



## Symon87 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I got my assessment today for ANZSCO code 261313 with total 5 episodes ( 4 Job + 1 education). I had applied on 31st October. So it took approximately 45 days for my assessment to be completed. As usual they have deducted 2 years from my overall experience.

Wish you guys luck who are still waiting for their assessments.

See you in the EOI threads.


----------



## nikhil kumar (Dec 16, 2017)

*ACS Documentation*

Hi.. I am applying for the assessment with ACS. But i dont have the employee reference letter (Experience letter) in the same format as ACS is asking in their guidelines. Most of the companies in India give experience letter just with the details of Joining letter and relieving date and designation. Also my current employer is not ready to give experience letter they are just giving a bonafide letter that i am their employee on the current date. so please guide me what to do.


----------



## nikhil kumar (Dec 16, 2017)

Symon87 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got my assessment today for ANZSCO code 261313 with total 5 episodes ( 4 Job + 1 education). I had applied on 31st October. So it took approximately 45 days for my assessment to be completed. As usual they have deducted 2 years from my overall experience.
> 
> ...


Hi Symon.. I am applying for the assessment with ACS. But i dont have the employee reference letter (Experience letter) in the same format as ACS is asking in their guidelines. Most of the companies in India give experience letter just with the details of Joining letter and relieving date and designation. Also my current employer is not ready to give experience letter they are just giving a bonafide letter that i am their employee on the current date. so please guide me what to do.


----------



## kamalpamnani1989 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hope to get it early next week. I think Christmas holidays are starting from 22nd December. I just hope to get the ACS result before that


----------



## kamalpamnani1989 (Sep 9, 2017)

Got it today and it is positive. Time to queue up in the EOI line.


----------



## Quizzity (Nov 23, 2017)

kamalpamnani1989 said:


> Got it today and it is positive. Time to queue up in the EOI line.


Hi When did you apply ?


----------



## kamalpamnani1989 (Sep 9, 2017)

I applied on 31st October with 4 episodes ( 1 Education + 3 job)


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi ppl,

I am planning to apply ACS this month. Few queries.

(1). I have electronics and instrumentation b.tech. I am applying for ICT-BA. How many years will ACS deduct from my experience to make it a ICT Major. Anyone who has same background did ACS in this job category recently.

(2). I have below experiences.

First company - 30th Dec 2009 till 30th Apr 2015

Second company - 11th Apr 2016 till 04th Nov 2016

Third company - 14th Nov 2016 till 14th July 2017

Fourth company - 19th July 2017 till date

What would be my total experience as per ACS?

Will appreciate response on both the queries.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Did anyone who applied after November get their assessment results?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

saurabhpluto said:


> Hi ppl,
> 
> I am planning to apply ACS this month. Few queries.
> 
> ...


4 to 6 years is the norm for ICT minor..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

Finally after wait of 116 days got my ACS results Positive
Applied on 12th Oct 2017 Got the result on 6th Feb 2018
Is there anyone who had wait this long from Oct applicant ?


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

fromncr said:


> Finally after wait of 116 days got my ACS results Positive
> Applied on 12th Oct 2017 Got the result on 6th Feb 2018
> Is there anyone who had wait this long from Oct applicant ?


Wow !! That took exceptionally long !! Anyways Congrats and all the best 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------

